# CPC-A's - Hang in there!



## kljr1983 (Sep 9, 2011)

I just wanted to encourage all CPC-A's out there who are finding it difficult to obtain a coding job. I was certified as a CPC-A in July of this year & just accepted a coding position with a neurosurgical group today. There were times when I felt like there weren't any places hiring me since I was an apprentice, even though I have many years of medical administration experience. Hang in there guys! The right position comes along if it's meant for you. Here's to great opportunities for all apprentices still searching!


----------



## jsanders71 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Same position*

 I just graduated with my Associates in Medical Billing and Coding and I know when I pass my certification that the CPC-A is an eyesore to a degree for potential employers.


----------



## kljr1983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Some employers are willing to take a chance with an apprentice, especially if you prove you can do the work. There are lots of opportunities out there so keep your head up!


----------



## TollyEsser (Sep 15, 2011)

*discouraged*

I have had several interviews, they always want experience. I don't have it. I am capable, I've got my cpc-a. I just wish I could find the right place who is willing to give me a shot.


----------



## espressoguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Excellent words of encouragement and congratulations on your new job!

I passed my CPC-A this past December and I thought I had a job lined up through a friend, but it fell through. I was getting somewhat frustrated at not even getting interviews that when my AAPC membership came up for renewal last month, I considered not renewing. Last week I got a call from a hospital that I applied at back in January. I interviewed this past Monday and was offered the job earlier today.

You're right it can be done.

Mark Kozu, CPC-A


----------



## tmika (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you for the encouraging words !!!!!  If you hear of any apprenticeships in your office PLEASE let us " A's " know !!!!! Thank you !!!!


----------



## marcia Brown (Sep 21, 2011)

you are lucky you have already got the med. office experience I worked 13 yrs for Aetna medicare in ptld but have been away for at least that long and have never worked in"a medical office setting 1 yr+". .there is nothing I can do about this short fall and am no longer a spring chick with only myself to rely on. I have decided to let my cert. lapse and not renew my dues. I can not continue to buy books on my present wages. I will still keep my eyes open and If a job comes along that has a future I can always re-cert. this is a tough time and am grateful that my work ethic keeps me working full time. Good luck to you all in your search ..  MB


----------

